# 1. Cross Country Tourenfahrt im Deister



## Wasserträger (5. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

der MBC-Hannover veranstaltet am 30.09.07 die erste Cross Country Tourenfahrt im Deister. Startpunkt ist die Mehrzweckhalle Harenberg und es soll um 10:00 Uhr gestartet werden. Es werden Streckenlängen von 30,60 und für die ganz harten 90 km angeboten.

Alle weiteren Infos findet hier auf dem nachfolgenden Link 

http://www.mbc-hannover.de/1.htm

Über eine Rege Beteiligung würden wir uns sehr freuen. Bis zum 30.09.


----------



## maxihb (6. September 2007)

Wieviel hm gilt es denn auf den einzelenen Strecken zu bewältigen? Nicht, dass es meine Entscheidung beeinflussen würde... nur so aus Interesse!!! Wird die 30er Runde dann 3 mal gefahren? Weil das Höhenprofil für die 90 km geht mur bis km 27...

Grüße und bis zum 30.

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. September 2007)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.
Könnt Ihr noch genauere Angaben für die Strecken ins Netz Stellen.
Die Angaben für 90 km scheinen mit 600 hm nicht richtig oder ?
Auch die Streckenkarte würde ich mir mal komplett angucken wollen.

Bis dann


----------



## Wasserträger (6. September 2007)

Bin leider nicht für die Orga der Veranstaltung verantwortlich aber ich versuche es mal weiterzuleiten. Evtl ändert sich dann was auf der Homepage.

SORRY


----------



## atrailsnail (6. September 2007)

Wir wollen mit mehreren Leuten kommen. Wie lange vorher sollte man da sein, wenn man mit der großen Masse um 10 Uhr starten will?  

@roudy: Freut mich, dass du auch dabei sein willst. Hoffe, wir sehen uns!
Jörg


----------

